# Levo output wattage tested



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

660w cotinuous, 700w peak? Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't know if I believe those two. Seem a little shady no?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I call bs on that video. I just demoed one this afternoon. Ran in "TURBO" for about 15-20 minutes tooling around. That kind of power hell no. Spunky but couldnt match my power when i hit a section in too high of gear. The extra power was just enough I could power through and not stall that tank.

spunky when in low gears but no way its pushing 6-700.

That said. Fun for easy single track cruising. Pike im not found of (charger damper sucks, rough ride no matter how we set the shock), rear shock was sweet though. Those things handle like crap though in tight and mildly techy stuff.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

